# What's the go with this "Hobiephobia"? :-)



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

the hobophobia :lol: is mostly a bit of playful rivalry.. i prefer to paddle a real kayak but to each their own.. it seems that great white sharks don't mind the flappy fins on a hobie :shock: :shock:
see i just cant help myself hahahah :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## forbs (May 20, 2008)

To be honest mingle i always thought hobies were a bit of a gimmick until one flew past my regular kayak. After that i was lucky enough to buy one bright red outback. I too have been converted as my passion is estuary fishing and for this i can't think of anything better than a pedal hobie.

They do have some negatives i.e cost, damage to the mirage drive etc. I also don't go into oyster leases anymore as the mirage drive isn't really suited to oyster leases.

The pedal option is worth the extra money in my opinion. To be able to pedal too a fishing location applying sunscreen lotion and eating lunch as you go then being able to cast and pedal at the same time is great. You can genuinely go fishing for 6 hours pedal lots of KM's and not feel tired at all the next day.

I tell you what though, from the amount of hobies at tuross over Xmas very soon owning a hobie might be unfashionable as everyone must have got a hobie for xmas.


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 7, 2008)

I like the 'traditional' sense to paddling a kayak which is the main reason I got mine. Up until a couple of weeks ago I had only seen the hobie tanks, then a mate of mine asked me to go for a paddle with him and he has the hobie adventure - long sleek and damn fast even under paddle. he mentioned upgrading soon so I have put my hand up to become a hobie convert if/when that time comes. Mind you he says he only used the pedals a couple of times and prefers to paddle but his wife uses the pedals when she takes it out.

I like the way there is a nice divide on here, makes for some fun reading at times.

;-)


----------



## swivels (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm a sucker for good design and ergonomics. Mirage drive is a bonus  
Quality is there too... I know OB is a pig when it comes to paddling but now and then I still paddle. I was 50/50 between Malibu x-factor and outback, but at the end I'm happy with my decision  something tells me you're not regretting the purchase either :twisted: 
Hobies are expensive but there's value for money and excellent re-sale value.
J.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Mingle , Nahhhh , no rivalry at all , its just that hobies arnt real kayaks and they have those silly flipper flapper thingos hanging off their bottom which are used to attract sharks because the designer copied the fins of a penguine , did a damn fine job too , it fools most sharks , bloody things are fast though , , hmmmm and they are well designed , ummm and well, comfortable too , so i bought one , ha hah , but mine paddles, you know like a real kayak :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## redman (Jun 5, 2008)

blaggon said:


> the hobophobia :lol: is mostly a bit of playful rivalry.. i prefer to paddle a real kayak but to each their own.. it seems that great white sharks don't mind the flappy fins on a hobie :shock: :shock:
> see i just cant help myself hahahah :twisted: :twisted:


"Real Kayak" oh its on mate, its on. Hope you've bought some super strength cups for the low blows I'm not ashamed to throw...... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## swivels (Oct 28, 2008)

oh oh, trouble trouble :twisted: 
mingle, what have you done?!?!!?!?!? 
:shock:


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

This could be a funny thread!

:lol:

...seriously though - I prefer paddling a SIK, but I'm not ashamed to admit after testing a couple of Hobies from Scott (Hobie Vic), in my opinion they're the superior fishing platform. They really are cool boats. The hands free fishing the mirage drive offers is pretty neat 

If I could justify having a "paddling yak" and a "fishing yak", I'd keep my SIK and buy a Revo - until I win Tatts the SIK will have to do double duty.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I think some of the anomosity arises when certain repeat issues arise with the Hobie and are brought up on the forum - and it seems if a non Hobie user brings this up then the sleeping Hobie watchdogs tend to jump up and down on the post.

I have much respect for them personally but like most things in life they do have some down sides to them.... some people on here might consider that these could affect their true sea worthiness and I think that as with any ocean going craft that could be a big sticking point.

Obviously there are people on this site that have vested interests in all sorts of kayaks for commercial reasons - what I hope is that all pros and cons can be discussed on here of all yaks and gear - after all it is a forum.

I hope this will give you a background to SOME of the thoughts of why HOBIE chat can bring out all sorts of reactions from the participants of the forum.


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Hobie Mirage Drive, Pffttttt..... Been there done that... give me a paddle yak any day. ;-)

Don't get me wrong with this comment please, the mirage drive system is an excellent propulsion system, it just didn't suit me as I have a developing knee problem caused by another device. The Mirage drive is superior when hands free fishing is required, nothing comes even close. Wish I could have kept my Revolution as I certainly miss the ability to stay in one spot when in wind and current. If my knee problem was to go away I'd buy one immediately ;-)

Cheers


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

I love paddling my Stealth but plan to get an Adventure as well. Have not tried a Hobie yet but with ongoing back and shoulder problems it should allow me to get out a little more often.


----------



## redman (Jun 5, 2008)

DaftWullie said:


> Popcorn time !!!!!!!!..............Oh and a gentle reminder
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=3&t=2756
> 
> y'all have fun now


So no abusive language and organised battles on the bay - I was kind of looking forward to 100 Hobies and 100 Paddle Yaks charging at each other with our rods lowered and ready to strike and a few blokes with hookless slugs firing some artillery into the other side from behind. Oh well a man can only dream ;-) ;-)


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

StevenM said:


> Nativeman said:
> 
> 
> > Hobie Mirage Drive, Pffttttt..... Been there done that... give me a paddle yak any day. ;-)
> ...


No way, I'm totally over it.

Never Ever again :roll:


----------



## swivels (Oct 28, 2008)

I know I'll get punished for this, yet I'm sure this thought came across your mind too, yet never mentioned - is "pedalling" "gay"?? lol well it does look odd.... hmmmm 
Not terribly concerned about opinions, nor appearances, at the end its all about the fish and water fun  or in old language "gay time" ??? :twisted: sorry i had to...


----------



## swivels (Oct 28, 2008)

redman said:


> DaftWullie said:
> 
> 
> > Popcorn time !!!!!!!!..............Oh and a gentle reminder
> ...


Haha that would be all new sport - forget the fish, bring it on!!! lmao YAK BATTLE!!!!
that would be entertaining, although hobies would have an unfair advantage... the only rule would be - no lead in your paddles and NO EXPLOSIVES!!!

AKFF = Australian Kayak Fighting Forum


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 7, 2008)

jono78 said:


> I know I'll get punished for this, yet I'm sure this thought came across your mind too, yet never mentioned - is "pedalling" "gay"?? lol well it does look odd.... hmmmm
> Not terribly concerned about opinions, nor appearances, at the end its all about the fish and water fun  or in old language "gay time" ??? :twisted: sorry i had to...


ha ha ha, not exactly gay but when a mate and I were paddling out on the local lake we encountered a fella pedalling his hobie and he was dressed in what appeared to be his Sunday church clothes - very odd indeed. Each to their own really. ;-)


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

This trip report comes from a fictitious future forum member with absolutely no commercial affilations. He's just a regular AKFF member like most of us but can't help sharing insane amounts of enthusiasm.

Trip reports
Username: Super Dooper Boo-ha-Harvey
Yak - Deluxe Super Dooper Boo-ha-ha (AKA Booby) 
Subject: My biggest boo ha-harvest EVER!!!

I went out to my fave carpark today and unloaded the Super Dooper Boo-ha-ha, geez it was light, only 12kg's. In moments I was on the beach thanks to my sexy nude Boo-ha-ha caddy that came packaged with the yak. At the launch site, I discovered a bung was missing from my butt so I called Nev Prkjckluic from No Boo-ha-ha-4-U. I was amazed, he dropped everything and time travelled four million light years in Cyberspace to sell me a new butt plug. Now that's what I call service!!!

I was finally ready to hit the water so I thrust the Super Dooper Boo-ha-ha out to sea and comfortably rested my oversized arse into that beautiful silicone gel padded Boo-ha-ha seat. After deploying the sultry bikini clad mermaid drives on either side I telepathically instructed them to swim me out to the reef. With the default drive speed set to backstroke I was again reminded why I ditched those old school pedal and paddle yaks for the brand new Super Dooper Boo-ha-HArrrhhhhhhh, let me tell you, that Bikini Drive really gets your blood pumping.

Now at the reef and in less less time than it took to unzip my steering pole, I asked the left mermaid to re rig my shorts while the right mermaid was collecting bait. At this point I decided to take these time wasting photo's of pelicans, sticks and clumps of weed to prove to you guys that I actually went out. With all my gear now fully rigged by mermaid Lefticia, The voluptuous Rightola dived down deep and appeared 3 minutes later with a giant kingfish. She then leapt out of the water with an acrobatic taildance then teasingly slid up the bow as she inserted 35kg of pre-proceesed sashimi into the optional automatic filleting, skinning, slicing, plastic bagging, ice down machine located in the hatch. This is seriously the biggest fish I ever landed and I can say in all honesty that I wouldn't have a chance at landing this incredible fish without the Boo-ha-ha and its patented Bikini Drive.

Back at the beach an army of onlookers surrounded me and asked how I managed to get 35kg of perfectly cut and packed kingfish sashimi, two semi naked super model mermaids and a nude goddess of a caddy to sunbake around my yak when I have such incredibly bad BO, no teeth, a hairy back and a gut the size of a beer keg. I pointed to the Super Duper Boo-ha-ha and told them that everything they saw is available now in the fully optioned package for $57,990. I also made it very clear that those other yaks with paddles and peddles don't compare. I had every right to say this because I own a Super Duper Boo-ha-ha and it's my personal mission to convert every angler to a Super Duper Boo-ha-ha even though I have no financial affiliations with the Super Duper Boo-ha-ha Corporation or its subsidiaries.

Apart from the minor colonic leak, fixed in a flash by Nev Prkjckluic from No Boo-ha-ha-4-U it was another great day in the water.


----------



## BJM (Oct 5, 2008)

THAT was one of the funniest things I've read in a while !


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

there all good it just comes down to personal choice .i like most hobies BUT they do not suit my needs in a fishing yak at the moment .

they are pricey but that what you get when you want a quality product .

i fish out of a viking tempo fisherman and for me it is a perfect fishing platform . some will disagree but this is were personal choice comes into it .

mine will do things a hobie cant do and a hobie will do things i cant do . !!!!!!!

spose this dosnt help much

cheers
craig


----------



## swivels (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm about to redesign the hobie (bobie) seat :twisted: scupper holes may well have all new meaning now lmao


----------



## swivels (Oct 28, 2008)

Mermaid Drive? ahhh pure heaven... a bit slippery tho... :twisted:


----------



## widsa (Nov 26, 2008)

Im now saving for a Deluxe Super Dooper Boo-ha-ha....
You have converted me spooled1. :lol:


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

mate when i saw the hobies in a mag i too thought they looked as gay as spinnerbaits, i have since brought one and am totally converted. if i have to take up sleeping with men to keep my hobie i would have to consider it. certainly sitting in the hobie seat already gives me a terrible throbbing in my backside so how much worse could it get

cheers pete


----------



## wapstar (Jan 4, 2008)

occy said:


> We love em all, even if their thighs swish when they walk. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Met this gal at a BBQ, said she has had a Hobie for 10 years or so.      ;-)

{Mod Edit - sorry the pic (now removed) caused some offence}

sorry to those who took offence to the pic, not my intention. Cheers W*


----------



## malhal (Jul 8, 2008)

Have considered Hobie but can't seem to get my head around the fact that some Hobie owners take it for granted that parts will brake and have broken on the mirage drive. I must admit is a great idea but when you spend well over 2 grand and just accep the fact that pieces will brake because of flimsy design with plastic on drive,drive popping out hulls breaking due to pressure I think I will wait until Hobie fix a few of these known problems.This I am sure will drive the price up. 
If I wanted continued service,replacement parts and ongoing costs I would buy a stinkboat


----------



## swivels (Oct 28, 2008)

malhal said:


> flimsy design with plastic on drive,drive popping out hulls breaking due to pressure


That's why the paddle comes free  but as anything mechanical, if looked after, you'll get a reasonable life out of it... i think it's well engineered and put together. The drive has gone through numerous revisions and design stages, survived and evolved in its 10 years of existence. Just my opinion...


----------



## BJM (Oct 5, 2008)

I did really like giving Red's Hobie a pedal, I can see me tipping over if there was a bit of swell around. Normally you can easilly use the paddle to prevent tipping (or almost tipping) but with the Hobie, I think it might happen before you could react...Unless the Mirage drive acts like a nice little keel

B


----------



## malhal (Jul 8, 2008)

And stinkboats come with oars


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

mingle said:


> Even if you go off the mirage drive, they are still a very good paddle yak, so you get the best of both worlds!


Honestly my revo's paddle like an upturned bathtub, I hated paddling mine.

Cheers


----------



## eth93 (Dec 17, 2007)

I remember seeing a quote somewhere either on this forum or another one. Went along the lines of "If I wanted to peddle I would have bought a bike, not a Hobie" :lol: :lol:

Had a good laugh at that one, for me that's how I feel. Saying that I wouldn't say no to a free mirage drive powered hobster.


----------



## Shufoy (May 28, 2008)

malhal said:


> Have considered buying a Hobie but can't seem to get my head around the fact that some Hobie owners take it for granted that parts will brake and have broken on the mirage drive. I must admit is a great idea but when you spend well over 2 grand and just accep the fact that pieces will brake because of flimsy design with plastic on drive,drive popping out hulls breaking due to pressure I think I will wait until Hobie fix a few of these known problems.This I am sure will drive the price up.
> If I wanted continued service,replacement parts and ongoing costs I would buy a stinkboat


ROFL, onya Mal... There had to be one post like this in here!!!

Each to there own i reckon, a kayaks a kayak imo. I have a Hobie now, and started with one as i have a screwed left shoulder, but i certainly wont discount owning a paddle yak in the future. I love the glass yaks, like the Stealths!

But i guess, i walk all day, so i like the stepping action of a Hobie, just like all you paddler's that like a pole in your hands....


----------



## redman (Jun 5, 2008)

Shufoy said:


> malhal said:
> 
> 
> > But i guess, i walk all day, so i like the stepping action of a Hobie, just like all you paddler's that like a pole in your hands....


ROFLMAO.........well put good man, well put :lol: :lol:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

mingle said:


> Hi,
> 
> Being a newbie, and looking around a few kayaking forums, I've noticed subtle rivalry/sparring when it comes to pedal-kayaks...
> 
> ...


Most of the banter here between the various camps IS good natured, however in the past there have been some people (paddlers and pedallers) who fail to understand that what THEY want, need and like in a kayak may not be what OTHERS like, and hence they feel the need to ram their opinions down others throats. Most of these morons feel that they always have to 'win' the argument about which craft is better/best.... and they fail to comprehend that other people are usually quite capable of making up their own minds..

I like to think of them as the Mormons of AKFF - always trying to convert you to 'their' way of thinking

Naturally, those sort of arguments don't tend to work out great and we've had some 'not so subtle' sparring and full blown arguments on the site as well.

Good natured banter and debate is welcome, but once people start name calling and getting personal then that's when it all goes to sh#t. 8)

Have a nice day.


----------



## BJM (Oct 5, 2008)

> But i guess, i walk all day, so i like the stepping action of a Hobie, just like all you paddler's that like a pole in your hands....


Ha, I've found a name for my Kayak after the above statement...

"Poledancer"


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

spooled1 said:


> This trip report comes from a fictitious future forum member with absolutely no commercial affilations. He's just a regular AKFF member like most of us but can't help sharing insane amounts of enthusiasm.
> 
> Trip reports
> Username: Super Dooper Boo-ha-Harvey
> ...


Dan , hillarious , had me giggling like a schoolgirl all the way through , it actually conjured up mind pictures of all the guys doing the Hobie Waltz on Hen and chicken tomorrow , You put your right foot in then ya bring it back, and ya left foot in and ya shake it all about , ya do the Hobie Pokie and you start again , thats what its all about :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sorry , the devil made me say it :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

and ya cant make stuff like that up :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

jono78 said:


> redman said:
> 
> 
> > DaftWullie said:
> ...


I disagree that the hobies would have an advantage. You have to remember that hobies have two downfalls - 1)they have no reverse 2) Their users usually suffer from sever muscle atrophy in their arms. So any battle implement that involves throwing, swinging, lifting, pushing etc is useless to them. Their whole strategy would consist of charging - missing - doing a giant circle to line up again, and then repeat

Quite frankly, i am surprised they can still cast.


----------



## Orange (Aug 31, 2008)

We have our's sorted...our Hobie Outfitter...  You paddle while I peddle 'cos I am streering from the back... 8) The best of both worlds 

G & G


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

mingle said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yesterday I was out at the mouth of the Patterson River with 20 knot SW wind chopping up the already reasonable swell...
> 
> ...


A good sized rudder will do the same thing .as a keel 
Durability, yes the they do break [ but there fixable ] and i have heard of the hull around the mirage drive system cracking under the load .nowerdays the drive slot is reinforced with stainless or aluminium [ not sure which ]
But i have also heard that the hobie warrenty and after sales service is fantstic .

weres the popcorn .....

craig

oh and Davey G very well put .


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

fishnut said:


> I must admit it gets up my nose when people start slinging crap at Hobie owners


Hey Fishnut its very very rare to see forum people do this - I dont think anyone cares if your a Perception owner - Scupper owner or Stealth owner or even a Hobie owner.... who cares............. people are more interested in their safety than mud slinging - and this is where sometimes issues are raised 8)


----------



## mal.com (Feb 10, 2007)

One way out of this problem is to purchase a totally unheard of proper kayak with paddles, like the mighty "Adventure Kayaks, Venus" 'Pink Bits'. No one criticizes a 'Venus', 'by god you should have seen us'; apart from my unfortunate choice of colour.

Another thing unlike Hobie owners, 'Venus' paddlers hardly ever leave their wheels attached while fishing..... although they do loose them occasionally.

cheers

mal de mer


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Wopfish is pretty accurate. Doesn't matter which camp you yak in. Nobody I've met so far really gives a toss when they're out in the drink fishing among a mixed bag of yaks.

What annoys me is non commercial members who use a Trip Report for an impassioned endorsement. Don't get me wrong, being a proud owner (paddle or pedal) is great but this sometimes goes beyond the supporting yak pics or a couple of quick pedalling/paddling/sailing comments about the days overall yak fishing experience. Like the Boo-Ha-ha report, sometimes it reads like nothing short of a long winded sales pitch that barely addresses the pleasures of fishing.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

edited by astro as my comments have obviously offended at least one member...for that i apologise...


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Is a Hobie an asset in travelling on the water efficiently and bagging fish hands free?

..............................................................................Does Dolly Parton sleep on her back?


----------



## BJM (Oct 5, 2008)

Might not be good for his back is right...but image what it's been doing to hers...ba-doom...tish


----------



## Seasquirt (Jul 17, 2007)

Now each of those mer- melons are just ripe for paddling or swishing. Ooouucchh !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sorry, I just couldn't help myself :twisted:


----------



## kayakity-yak (May 31, 2007)

Just my two cents worth,

The comments that the mirage drive is breakable and requires maintenance and is thus a hindrance comparable to owning a stinker:
my experience is they are very well designed, quite solid and durable, and are easily fixed. I hit a sandbar at a fair speed a couple of weeks ago and the front flipper came loose (ive hit it a million times before that, not always that fast, but plenty). Fixed it in all of 5 minutes. My dad bought a 2nd hand one which had bent shafts, fixed again very quickly, and it still would have worked fine if we hadnt fixed it. Hasn't cost a cent more for me yet after almost 4 years. As for maintenance, a wash down and a spray with lanox is all it takes.

As for sea worthiness in offshore scenarios, I think you're safer purely beacuse you have the pedal or paddle option. I'd imagine things would be quite difficult in a paddle craft if you sustained a bad injury to your shoulder, arm or hand, but I dunno correct me if im wrong.

As for the "hobies cant reverse", well you can still do the same as in any other yak and have your paddle on your lap at the ready. Or you can bung them in backwards and use the paddles to approach a snag and peddle outta there for example. Having said that though, I would love to be able to put it in reverse like a car so I hope hobie are currently brainstorming on that front.

Not bashing paddle yaks tho, I'm just giving my view on some of the negative hobie comments. Like has been mentioned tho, there are pros and cons to any yak. My outback for one is a bitch to paddle, which sucks because sometimes I do wanna have a paddle (I am a bi-yak-ual and proud of it 8) )


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Hey Kayakitty, get yourself an Adventure - you can pedal and paddle at the same time, or just pedal, or just paddle ;-) Doing both at once isn't easy, but forum legends like Red Phoenix are quite multi skilled in this way and get quite a head of speed up


----------



## redman (Jun 5, 2008)

Exactly - if fishing snags it always pays to throw the flippers in backwards as they go back at the same speed as forward. Hels me up here fishing for Barra


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

...


----------



## malhal (Jul 8, 2008)

Good to see this topic didn't die while I spent the last 13hours of the night at work.As long as it stays good natured keep it up.
I am still trying to work out did Sally Robbins really lay down or was she pedalling.
LMAO


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

As for sea worthiness in offshore scenarios, I think you're safer purely beacuse you have the pedal or paddle option. I'd imagine things would be quite difficult in a paddle craft if you sustained a bad injury to your shoulder, arm or hand, but I dunno correct me if im wrong.

One thing that Ive hinted at but feel forced to spell out is that I have personally known several peoples Hobies hulls crack and there have been many posts on hulls letting in water. So this for some people - especially the off shore fishermen is a big concern - and when people big up the Hobies I think some of us have a niggling concern on weather we would venture too far out or push the envelope with them if we were to consider buying one. When this kind of thing gets discussed on here - thats when you tend to get some of the Hobie people up in arms . I believe that in recent models that these issues have been addressed and that any issues that continue to arise will be from older models.

The Hobies are quite a wonder in deed and it seems that they are certainly spending much time in their RnD dept as well as making good issues that arise - I'm hoping that they see these discussions as a good chance to see how real people use their technology in the field and welcome constructive critisism.

Cheers Woppie

PS these are my last words on this - promise ;-)


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

malhal said:


> Good to see this topic didn't die while I spent the last 13hours of the night at work.As long as it stays good natured keep it up.
> I am still trying to work out did Sally Robbins really lay down or was she pedalling.
> LMAO


i think sally looked pretty breathless and sweaty, maybe she had been playing with the little man in the boat


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Sally can lay down anywhere she likes as far as i am concerned :twisted:

I like peddling and paddling,,i think a lot of Hobie owners need to paddle a lot more,,if things turn to poo out wide with the Mirage drive you will need to paddle in.

Having had both craft i believe the Hobies are a lot safer out wide for coming back in when the wind turns nasty and off shore,,i have nearly killed myself once (into strong winds)trying to paddle back in while my mate on an Hobie Adventure was cruising along side taking photos and having a cool drink and not breaking sweat.

I have seriously considered getting a tow hook mounted to assist paddle craft back if things turn nasty,,i have heard of one guy in a hobie towing back two paddle craft at the same time when they could not make any head way against strong winds.

After longly i do accept that Hobies are more than likely to attract the interest of sharks,which is a slight worry.


----------



## kayakity-yak (May 31, 2007)

Cuda said:


> Hey Kayakitty, get yourself an Adventure - you can pedal and paddle at the same time, or just pedal, or just paddle ;-) Doing both at once isn't easy, but forum legends like Red Phoenix are quite multi skilled in this way and get quite a head of speed up


Money money money! When I can afford it yeah I do want to upgrade to an adventure or a revo.



wopfish said:


> One thing that Ive hinted at but feel forced to spell out is that I have personally known several peoples Hobies hulls crack and there have been many posts on hulls letting in water. So this for some people - especially the off shore fishermen is a big concern - and when people big up the Hobies I think some of us have a niggling concern on weather we would venture too far out or push the envelope with them if we were to consider buying one. When this kind of thing gets discussed on here - thats when you tend to get some of the Hobie people up in arms . I believe that in recent models that these issues have been addressed and that any issues that continue to arise will be from older models.


I'll have to keep that in mind, I got my OB in '05 so she's an old chook.



Shorty said:


> I have seriously considered getting a tow hook mounted to assist paddle craft back if things turn nasty,,i have heard of one guy in a hobie towing back two paddle craft at the same time when they could not make any head way against strong winds.
> 
> After longly i do accept that Hobies are more than likely to attract the interest of sharks,which is a slight worry.


Yeah Ive towed some people in wind before, only one at a time tho! I also discovered how to make it even easier in wind by mistake. I forgot my seat last time, so without a backrest (and a bad back) the only way I could feel comfortable peddling was to lean right back, almost lying down (and it actually was quite comfortable, tho it would be better having the seat in and just unclipping the backrest). And of course by doing this your profile to the wind is dramatically reduced. Still easy to peddle too.

Honestly I wouldnt worry about the sharks, but then again, I havent seen one yet


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

kayakity-yak said:


> Money money money! When I can afford it yeah I do want to upgrade to an adventure or a revo.


go the AI...they are worth it..


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQ6vHAwAAC7fgAAQUCXUMgiwXAo/7/+gMAD6jRUzUaekNAAYg0AAGqGmhibUAAAAACVTwU0MoMpp6mg00w1DZT1MR0Wr2l17c01XnlmM45Ynf1dvrX7e1Z2mVItEIdotEPEPAlh2FsKxA6kBZBwUF5kztIpS2hgJmnMUUHhfcdMiPBoRx6YtJJJyTHt4OjnPogKFhntV0Q7/JQ6yF1ol8k4DkTb9eC7y4Pvu2kwTeqVTQvU0GM8qej1pJUKaTwsntR9byP6kXzGVruLs8xKkQZVcujDduShDK1EcPJBpVqYQK63AUAQ6Uc8KgUjySbObsJdBjiY4tYMgRBRjB5GpJdlgsqkHb3tu2TrG/xdyRThQkA6vHAw=


----------



## prozyak (Feb 27, 2008)

> Nativeman wrote:
> Honestly my revo's paddle like an upturned bathtub, I hated paddling mine.


That describes my revo's paddling experience too, although it paddles ok with the rudder down. 
Can anybody tell me how the adventure paddles/tracks with the rudder up? 
I do like to paddle and have been thinking of going back to a nice sleek paddle yak and nice carbon paddle and probably
a sail setup too, that way if i did have a hand/shoulder injury while out, as long as the wind was blowing i should have a chance.
After a rollover when sailing, probably takes 2 minutes to flip back up and get everything sorted, but thats enough time to get 2 or 3 inches of water in the hull of the revo.
The hobie's are great fishing yaks and I've had no problem with the drive, but a few other issues have made the trust level fall a bit recently. Current hobie's are better and future hobie's will keep improving but i think i like paddling more anyway.

Paul


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Mate my adventure paddles exceptionally well with the rudder up. I only generally use the Mirage drive to hold position against the current or wind unless I am having a fun paddle when i try to both paddle and peddle during the trip. I have often thought that a paddle only version of the adventure with a foot control rudder would be a winner although i don't really miss the rudder on her as she tracks well without it even side on to wind and chop. I do use a good paddle though, not the standard hobie one. It is comparable as a paddle craft against both my Prowler and my BFS.

Scott


----------



## prozyak (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks Scott,

thats a great answer, the comparison is very helpful too.

Paul


----------



## SgtWilson (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll probably still end up buying a Revo, but I will only use it on lakes, rivers etc that I know are shark free.

Those flippers attract sharks like nothing else!!

I'll stick with my SIK and paddle for ocean and bay fishing.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

****** likes lakes too 

http://www.smh.com.au/articles/2008/07/ ... 09263.html


----------



## kayakity-yak (May 31, 2007)

wopfish said:


> ****** likes lakes too
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/articles/2008/07/ ... 09263.html


Oh that's it we're stuffed now, theyre everywhere! :lol: We're up shit creek without a paddle and there's whites in there too! Next they'll be turning up in Lake Eyre!


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

have both and use both. love to paddle but got the AI on account its awkward to paddle when you have to chase a fish, hold a rod, paddle, wind in line, paddle some more - and then have my wife laughing at the comedy...

Love to get out in the storm and fish while exploring new water but the AI is just for fishing, oh and the sailing, and mucking about and haveing fun etc.


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

john316 said:


> have both and use both. love to paddle but got the AI on account its awkward to paddle when you have to chase a fish, hold a rod, paddle, wind in line, paddle some more - and then have my wife laughing at the comedy...
> 
> Love to get out in the storm and fish while exploring new water but the AI is just for fishing, oh and the sailing, and mucking about and haveing fun etc.


I have both too and I have to admit to loving the hands free aspect of fishing from a hobie with a mirage drive. If I want a straight out "upper body" workout, I would go for the paddle option.
My Brother in law used my viking last Sunday at Coochin Creek and didn't complain but..... I couldn't resist nosing my hobie up his rear in the wind on the trip back and giving him a nudge and telling him to hurry up. lol.


----------

